
Show HN: Metaballs, Generative Art Piece - stankot
https://muffinman.io/metaballs/
======
stankot
Author here, this year I started with generative art, and I'm absolutely
loving it. This is my latest piece, and I wanted to share it with you.

The output are vector images which I plan to pen plot (I ordered AxiDraw
plotter) and make them available on my site.

For those interested in how it works, I wrote a blog post:
[https://muffinman.io/metaballs-generative-
art/](https://muffinman.io/metaballs-generative-art/)

Cheers!

